# Trees..



## Jackie22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Trees..

http://www.duskyswondersite.com/tag/amazing-trees/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful photos Jackie, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ohmygosh Jackie,

I can't even pick which I loved the best!!  It is amazing ALL those are right here on our planet!  What an lucky photographer (also very gifted) to see them in person and capture the photos.  Thanks so much, just ewwwwwwwwwed and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwd the whole way denise


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice share Jackie.  Thank you.


----------



## avrp (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 28, 2015)

Amazing trees - some incredibly beautiful, some weirdly wonderful - thanks


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree Cookie, if I had to pick one, and one only that I liked the best it would be the Wisteria I think  but I would hate having to choose

The bamboo freaked me, I never knew it got that big.  I thought maybe that was "The Incredible Shrinking Man" but nope, it's for real!!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 28, 2015)

Just too beautiful. Thanks Jackie
Reminds me of the trees on Pandora in the movie Avatar.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 29, 2015)

Amazing trees. Thanks for posting this, Jackie.


----------



## Raven (Jan 29, 2015)

Wonderful pictures and such an unbelievable  variety of trees.
Thank you Jackie.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, that is really cool!!  I can't hold a candle to those trees.   I have planted 6,000 on my farm, but they are just plain ole ordinary trees.

Gene


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 3, 2015)

Jackie!  What a "treet".  I saw trees I had no idea existed.  Thanks very much!


----------

